
India ‘loses’ citizenship data in bureaucratic mess - rahuldottech
https://www.asiatimes.com/2020/02/article/india-loses-citizenship-data-in-bureaucratic-mess/
======
thunkshift1
Clickbait bs; data still there but site is taken offline over non-payment.

